
PythonBooks: Find the best Python books - gh1
http://pythonbooks.org/
======
gh1
I created PythonBooks as a side project.

The website is a guided repository of Python books. It classifies Python books
into fine grained categories and shows the best books in each category. It has
filters for Python version, free and non free books etc. For the beginner book
section, you can even filter the books by topics that you want to learn.

Enjoy!

